# Citric Acid



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

Who is the best supplier for citric acid for the bath melts? Shannon


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Next wednesday I am getting a 55 pound bag of citric from a local chemical supplier. I will have extra so pm me if anyone wants some. It will be cheap - $1.50 a pound. Online suppliers are usually $2.75 a pound unless you buy big quantities.
Have to ship UPS Ground I'm pretty sure. 

Thanks,
Bethany

edited to update price - I found my quote sheet!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually just saw on the sage that it was $2.00 a pound - so I guess that it's not as big a savings as I remembered - but 50 cents is 50 cents! Btw a pound is a little less than two cups in volume by my experience - maybe 1 3/4 cups? Since I do my bombs and melts measuring the citric by volume thought that would help.

Also, I suspect that this distributor is the same place that BB gets theirs as I know for a fact they get thier sodium hydroxide there (I was there when they delivered my 55 pound bag and looked them up as soon as I got home - so now THEY Are my supplier!)

Bethany


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I should have checked where I get my lye then I guess. Live and learn. I found a 50lb. bag on ebay. Total with shipping was about 80.00. I hope all citric is the same and I didn't just buy the wrong thing. It seemed so much cheaper than the other places online that I looked but it said for bath bombs and such. Is all citric the same? Shannon


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

There was a gal I was talking to last week who said she had gotten this citric once that was larger granules and it didn't fizz. I don't know why that was. I'm not sure there is a difference - but I've heard that age matters.

Bethany


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

I always make my soap without Citric Acid.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Gabe - 
People usually use citric in bath products like bombs and melts, I also have it in my lotion recipes.
Glad to have you here! I see you are new!

Bethany


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

:blush I only make soaps. noo bombs :nooo


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

well I sure hope that I bought the right stuff. My gut kept saying that there might be a reason that it was so much less expensive. I should know to listen to my gut. Shannon


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What does citric acid do for lotion?

I'd love to get some to play/experiment with but I'm going to have to wait until I *really* need to order something so I can get everything shipped together. Shipping can be such a killer.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I had some that was bigger grains- it fizzed just fine.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

To be honest I don't know what it does. I use a modified version of Barb's recipe and that what was in it so that's what I use! I know people use it to adjust PH...

Bethany


----------

